# Marijuana Pen



## William Tanner (Jan 6, 2020)

For some time I've been trying to come up with something unique (for me anyway) in the way of a pen. Before Christmas I and several turning buddies went in search of wood. We stopped at a friend's house and at one point we were presented with apparent wood and was asked to guess what it was. We couldn't guess correctly and was told it was an old marijuana stock. Before leaving a couple of us were given some stock material. It was stabilized and I turned a pen. I have been impressed with rdabpenman's water slide decal work and decided to give it a try. He also gave me some pointers in the process. The images show the stock and the final product. The finished product is pretty nondescript and unremarkable but it is something different. Now I can say that I've turned grass.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 6, 2020)

With the lessoning of restrictions on industrial hemp, may have a new material to work with.... Might get some interesting results with dye?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 6, 2020)

The dye option ran through my mind. Might try that next on an EDC. Thanks Tim.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2020)

Cool! I didn’t know the plants got big enough to yield solid pen blank stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 7, 2020)

We'll give you high praise for that one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Cool! I didn’t know the plants got big enough to yield solid pen blank stock.



One of the fastest growing plants on planet- I know for a fact they can get a stock the size of beer can and 12-13 feet tall. at that size though hollow inside, now getting info on how I know this might be a little dicey... I was not always old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 7, 2020)

ought to be a big seller here in Colorado...…..as well as abundant supply of materials

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 7, 2020)

Nicely done.
Looks a lot like deer antler.
Any reason you went with a black leaf rather than green?

Les


----------



## CWS (Jan 7, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Cool! I didn’t know the plants got big enough to yield solid pen blank stock.


I guess you didn't get around much in the 70's

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 7, 2020)

Les reason I chose black decals but will evaluate using dye if I make another.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2020)

CWS said:


> I guess you didn't get around much in the 70's



Not until the mid seventies... when I learned how to walk

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 7, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> For some time I've been trying to come up with something unique (for me anyway) in the way of a pen. Before Christmas I and several turning buddies went in search of wood. We stopped at a friend's house and at one point we were presented with apparent wood and was asked to guess what it was. We couldn't guess correctly and was told it was an old marijuana stock. Before leaving a couple of us were given some stock material. It was stabilized and I turned a pen. I have been impressed with rdabpenman's water slide decal work and decided to give it a try. He also gave me some pointers in the process. The images show the stock and the final product. The finished product is pretty nondescript and unremarkable but it is something different. Now I can say that I've turned grass.
> 
> View attachment 176853
> 
> View attachment 176854



I have trouble setting the right pressures with my tail-stock. Often have slips. My luck, I probably would have smoked it....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KrashKing (Jan 11, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Cool! I didn’t know the plants got big enough to yield solid pen blank stock.


Been to Maui? They hung hammocks between them in the '70s to sleep and guard the crop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrashKing (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, it's 4:20 somewhere...,

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

